
DejaVu fonts 2.36 released - scottdw
https://github.com/dejavu-fonts/dejavu-fonts/releases/tag/version_2_36
======
Johnny_Brahms
It's the first thing I do everytime I set up FF on a new computer: Select
Dejavu Sans as the standard font, and uncheck the box "Allow sites to chose
their own fonts".

For extra bonus I set the "minimum allowed font size" to somthing where I
don't have to squint.

